# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cumpleaños de REEGE

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Hoy 14-03-2011 tenemos a un gran forero de cumpleaños, por lo que veo lo estara celebrando  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  pues no ha aparecido por aquí, así que espero que haya tenido un buen dia y le hayan echo muchos regalos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  muchas felicidades amigo Reege y un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Que tengas un buen día , compañero, y que sigamos disfrutando de una simpatía que se transmite para los que no te conocemos por las palabras de tus comentarios. La buena gente se conoce muchas veces de esa forma y creo que soy afortunado por haberlo hecho contigo, Reege.

Y a disfrutar de este día y de los siguientes como no.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## santy

Muchas felicidades amigo REEGE, espero que estés pasando buen día, que cumplas muchos, y que los demás te podamos seguir felicitando muuuuchos años más.
Un abrazo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Reege :Smile: 

Qué disfrutes mucho de este día y sigas muchos años enseñándonos tantos lugares maravillosos.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## saraa

Felicidades Reege! :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

Felicidades REEGE, que cumplas muchos mas y yo los vea :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Felicidades, Reege;
suscribo lo dicho por Aragorm, que cumplas muchos y yo los vea tambien  :Big Grin:

----------


## cantarin

Hola reege

Muchas felicidades!!! que cumplas muchos mas y que todos lo veamos. Aunque ya el día esta a punto de finalizar pero llegamos a tiempo. 

Un abrazo compi

----------


## nando

lo dicho y que los demas lo veamos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

No está REGEE ni tampoco María Fresnedas....


¿Por qué sera? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

Felicidades REEGE, que cumplas muchos más en buena compañia.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por la felicitación y disculpad que no esté activo éstos días, pero estoy de curso en Madrid y me es imposible sacar unos minutos para estar con vosotros...
Además me he llevado a María conmigo y no paramos de ver ésta ciudad el poco tiempo que me deja el curso...
Haber si hago forero, a algún compañero del Tajo, Duero o de Costas o al menos consigo que me pase material o fotos de algún embalse...
Bueno chicos de corazón muchas gracias por acordaros de mí y disculpadme!!!!!

----------


## pevema

Aunque con un poco de retraso, pero felicidades Reege.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Felicidades REEGE :Wink: . Llego con un poco de retraso(he tenido un par de semanas duras :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Mad: ), pero bueno, espero que sean aceptadas.

----------


## maria fresnedas

Hola, retomo este hilo para felicitar por otro año más a mi REEGE, que ya va haciendose mayor. Pues nada lo dicho que cumplas muchos más y que los pueda disfrutar contigo. Muchos besos. Saludos para todos los del foro y los que vayan a ir a la KDD allí nos veremos. :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades REEGE :Smile: 

Espero que pases un gran día con los tuyos y tenerte muchos años como compañero del foro.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Felicidades REEGE, espero que te lo estes pasando estupendamente, que cumplas muchos más  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Yo también me sumo a la felicitación por tu cumpleaños, REEGE. Y que cumplas muchos más.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

_FELICIDADES REEGE!!!!!!_ 

Espero que estés pasando un gran día. Y por supuesto , que  cumplas muchos mas y sigas siendo un gran compañero en el foro.

Un abrazo
y un saludo para los demás  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

Pues es lo que toca año tras año, hacer cuentas jejeje...y en este caso hacerlas con las de tu edad, Reege. Espero que disfrutes mucho de todo y de todos, que la felicidad entre a raudales en tu vida y a los que por aquí andamos que nos toque algo así de refilón...jejeje, porque si tu eres dichoso en tu día a día , a buen seguro que nos vas a transmitirlo por medio de todos y cada uno de tus mensajes. Que lo paseis superbien en la quedada y que no tardemos mucho en poder coincidir por fin, si de esta no puede ser, que no pase mucho tiempo en que lo hagamos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Felicidades REEGE, un poco tarde pero es que tengo poco tiempo, de todas maneras espero que tenga un buen año y como siempre digo gracias por estar ahí.

----------


## ben-amar

Felicidades, Reege: aunque tarde, me paso por cafeteria y pido algo a tu salud.
Un abrazo

----------


## REEGE

*Bueno chicos...
A todos muchas gracias por felicitarme, pero más gracias por estar ahí, por alegrarme los días, por enseñarme, por debatir, por ponerme auténticas postales y darme poco a poco a conocer los más y menos famosos embalses que tenemos en España y fuera de ella; gracias por enseñarme tanto y por estar siempre ahí.
Hace unos años os descubrí y pase lo que pase siempre formaré parte de éste sitio.
Todos los que aquí escribís, sois mi pequeña familia...
Un abrazo a todos y pedir lo que queráis en Cafetería, que estáis invitados...jejeje*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uy!
Muchas Felicidades REEGE aunque sea un poco de retraso, pero los exámenes, ya sabes.
Espero que pasaras ayer un maravilloso día.

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo no lo he hecho porque espero hacerlo el sábado.
Ya que todos los cumpleaños tienen novena.
De todas formas felicidades, y el sábado ya te estiraré las orejas.
Campeón.

----------


## FEDE

Aunque ya te felicite ayer amigo Reege, quiero que quede constancia aquí tambien, espero que pasaras un gran día y esta fecha la celebres muchisimos años más amigo.

Un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Llego un poco bastante tarde... los voltios es lo que tienen, que no me dejan tiempo para mucho más.

Muchas felicidades REEGE por esos 37 tacos... uy que cerca ya de los 40, jajaja. Espero que hayas pasado un estupendo día en compañía de familiares y amigos  :Smile: 




> De todas formas felicidades, y el sábado ya te estiraré las orejas.


Que sea una tirada doble de mi parte, jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un fuerte abrazo Reege  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias chicos otra vez...
No sé porqué... pero eso de cumplir años no me disgusta mucho... lo que me j**e es que siempre son para adelante, nunca retrocede ningún año.
En fin, lo realmente importante es cumplirlos, no?? Y en vuestra compañia gusta mucho!!
Un abrazo.

----------

